# El Capitan Storage Issue



## SpaceMonkey2430 (Oct 2, 2015)

So i currently updated my mac os to the new os x "El Capitan" and once it was completed i revised my storage and noticed that i still had about 81GB free of the 120GB. Although while looking under the (About this mac/storage) category it shows that the bars memory ratio has reached it limit. Again, im not having any problems downloading anything as i indeed have the 81GB of free space, but im rather just concerned on why the chart is not showing different. if any one could help or recommend any methods i would truly appreciate it. thank You.! (i also included a pictures).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Finder go to the Toolbar click* Go/Computer* right click the *121 GB* HDD and choose *Get Info*. This will tell you the exact space. It should show you *81.14 GB* available (free). You can also go to *Utilities/Disk Utilities *and do the same thing. You can check the *permissions* for the drive while you are there.


----------



## SpaceMonkey2430 (Oct 2, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> In Finder go to the Toolbar click* Go/Computer* right click the *121 GB* HDD and choose *Get Info*. This will tell you the exact space. It should show you *81.14 GB* available (free). You can also go to *Utilities/Disk Utilities *and do the same thing. You can check the *permissions* for the drive while you are there.



Umm yeah, i know how to check my space the method to proposed but my concern is getting the chart in the picture i attached to match the current state of my storage. i was reading a couple of forums and am now wondering if you had ever heard of re-indexing my spotlight. do you thing this will perhps be the solution to my problem.?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> You can check the *permissions* for the drive while you are there.


You can no longer check permissions with El Capitan.  With the introduction of SIP Security (Rootless) permissions cannot be adjusted by the user so the feature was removed from Disk Utility.


To me it seems like your Spotlight needs to be re-indexed.

What I would do is open a TERMINAL and run this command: 


```
sudo mdutil -E /
```
You will then be asked to enter your Admin password. Type it in and hit enter.

Then you will need to reboot. Once you come back your storage allocation on the About this Mac area should be re-indexed.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry I should add... the Re-Indexing will take a little while after you reboot to complete depending on the size of the volume.... Rebooting is what triggers it to actually happen.


----------



## SpaceMonkey2430 (Oct 2, 2015)

MartyF81 said:


> Sorry I should add... the Re-Indexing will take a little while after you reboot to complete depending on the size of the volume.... Rebooting is what triggers it to actually happen.


Thank you for you input. i indeed re-indexed my spotlight search and now my problem is fixed. it took about 45minuets to compete but indeed worked. here are the before and after images. Thanks a lot again.!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

SpaceMonkey2430 said:


> Thank you for you input. i indeed re-indexed my spotlight search and now my problem is fixed. it took about 45minuets to compete but indeed worked. here are the before and after images. Thanks a lot again.!


Excellent news!


----------

